# New project- 3/4 ton dump



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

89 F250 4x4. 460 5 Speed Manual. 97,000 mi. Was in the market for a cheap beater to buzz back and forth to work. Guy i know said he had a truck for sale, turned out to be this thing, figured why not. If anything i'll turn around an make some money on it. Got it CHEAP. Dug it out of his shed last night and hauled it home. Had a bad miss, cleaned cap and rotor and freed up some stuck fuel injectors. Runs awesome! Bed tips and works good! Needs some brake lines, a muffler and some tires.

I'll add more pictures as i work on it, but here it is.


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

How much??


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nikce little project


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Plow King;1516014 said:


> How much??


I'll just say it was cheap. 



Morrissey snow removal;1516026 said:


> nikce little project


Yea every year i do at least one that i fix up and sell. Did a lincoln ls a few years back and last year i did an 89 chevy 1500. I always say im building a beater and end up with it all fixed up and not wanting to use it. I've always doubled my money in the past, have to see if i can keep this trend going!

Last years project-

before-









after- Rebuilt the trans, new exhaust, new grille, cab corners, rockers, pass door, driver fender, and patch panels over the rear wheels.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Holland;1516044 said:


> I'll just say it was cheap.


So...a six pack?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

any of the 87 to 97 body styles claned up look nice


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That gmc was a nice truck! Whas the real plan for the ford?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Morrissey snow removal;1516059 said:


> any of the 87 to 97 body styles claned up look nice


Personally im not a ford guy, but i work on them all day and my buddy is big into them.



NBI Lawn;1516061 said:


> That gmc was a nice truck! Whas the real plan for the ford?


Thanks! I went overboard on that truck, it was supposed to just be a beater for me. Ended up making me a good profit. I might actually just keep this as a beater. Definately not gonna go as far as i did with the GMC. Right offer comes up i'll let this ford go tho! Thumbs Up

Only side job i have this weekend is a water pump in a buick so i'm hoping to get the exhaust buttoned up, get it serviced, and the new brake lines on sunday. Should be able to start driving it around next week.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like a fun project,


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

more pics of that bed plz. having a hard time finding a dumping srw flatbed


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I would like to recommend a nice red for the paint color. And then a cheap price when you sell it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i got a bunch of parts for 97 down ford if u need anything u cant find


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

randomb0b123;1516338 said:


> more pics of that bed plz. having a hard time finding a dumping srw flatbed


Can do, i'll get some more over the weekend.



NBI Lawn;1516410 said:


> I would like to recommend a nice red for the paint color. And then a cheap price when you sell it.


Maybe i should just start a silent auction now before i become attached to it Thumbs Up


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

randomb0b123;1516338 said:


> more pics of that bed plz. having a hard time finding a dumping srw flatbed


Not to highjack this thread but randomb0b take my dumpbed build link in my signature.

To the OP, should be a cool build.

T.J.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

TJS;1516479 said:



> Not to highjack this thread but randomb0b take my dumpbed build link in my signature.
> 
> To the OP, should be a cool build.
> 
> T.J.


Way to ruin my day! haha That was a nice build. I'm still shaking my head on some of the fab work on this truck.  It'll do for now, but its going to get reworked. I want to get it on the road and find out what else it needs before i go to far with it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Took it for its first drive last night. Got to my dads and there was fuel everywhere underneath! Turns out it was pulling out of the rear tank and returning to the front. Was a little overfull to say the least. Took us about an hour but we got it to switch to to rear tank and transfered the fuel back to the rear as well. (the front tank fuel pump isnt currently working) Has a bit of a miss under a hard load, i'll give it a tune up tonight. Otherwise it seems to be working pretty well!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Little progress made. Got the hood in primer. Did some more cleaning under the hood, new plug wires, and found a set of 17in wheels with 285-70-17s.

FYI if anyone is interested in this old girl just shoot me a pm. I'm willing to sell or make a trade to someone who would have a better use for this than me. Thumbs Up


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice rims and tires!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Morrissey snow removal;1523217 said:


> nice rims and tires!


x2


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks! Its nothing fancy but it looks alot better!


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

if i was nere you i would have bought it


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

jimv;1523298 said:


> if i was nere you i would have bought it


I also would be interested in working something out if it was closer.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

jimv;1523298 said:


> if i was nere you i would have bought it





Banksy;1525306 said:


> I also would be interested in working something out if it was closer.


Start driving! haha

Got to haul the first load with it the other day. Had to haul some scrap iron out of the shop. Didnt want to overload it so i kept an eye on how she was sitting. Ended up getting everything in without touching the overloads. Figured i didnt have that much on. Strapped it down and took off. Felt heavy but since it has a rear sway bar it was stable. Got over to the scrap yard and found out i had 1,960 lbs on!


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

only18 hour drive


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

jimv;1525400 said:


> only18 hour drive


The "B" of it is that those trucks are rare around my area of the country. :realmad:


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Banksy;1525407 said:


> The "B" of it is that those trucks are rare around my area of the country. :realmad:


And the asking prices are high.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

how far are you from st paul Minnesota


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Triton2286;1525413 said:


> And the asking prices are high.


Exactly. You'd think there was a bar of gold in the glove box of each truck.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Banksy;1525416 said:


> Exactly. You'd think there was a bar of gold in the glove box of each truck.


That's why I don't have a problem waiting until after this winter to get the OBS in my signature because I'm getting it at such a good price.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

jimv;1525415 said:


> how far are you from st paul Minnesota


Very nw corner of il. Prolly about 51/2 hrs from stpaul.



Banksy;1525416 said:


> Exactly. You'd think there was a bar of gold in the glove box of each truck.


Damn, i better take a look in there!


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

My bother lives in mn Iam going out tosee him soon iif you still got it u will come see it


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Did this sell or get redone?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah very curious also


----------

